# Any Supergrass Fans?



## midnightlouise (Feb 16, 2006)

I just saw them for the fourth time last night! They finally came to Nashville & DH took me for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was awesome as usual.  I love that they are as good live as on their records.  I was practically laying on the stage so I could see lol! I'm only 5'0" so I never get hassled...love that.  

So are they are other Supergrass fans hanging out here?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahhh, I used to listen to Supergrass all the time when I was in high school.  Haha, honestly I didn't know they were even still around.  They're a little goofy, but very cool.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, some of the early stuff was goofy, (I still loved it lol!) but they've really gotten away from that.   Same cool sound, but more grown up. Of course in 94 they were in their 20s, and now they're in their 30s so I guess it was just a natural evolution.  I can't believe I've been listening to them for 12 years. I was a junior in college in 94... *cries*


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 16, 2006)

I should check out their newer stuff.  Haha, I can't watch the video for "Alright" without laughing so hard I fall off the couch!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 16, 2006)

lol! Yeah, I love that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you liked any of the early stuff you definitely might want to check out the newer stuff.  Life On Other Planets is great & Road to Rouen is really good, too!


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 17, 2006)

My ex-boyfriend *hated* Supergrass when I was in my big Supergrass phase, because he said they looked like cavemen.  On "Cheapskate" when they would sing "'Cause I'm breaking into life," he would sing, "'Cause I just invented fire!"


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only got their first album but heard at least the first 3-4. They're ace, lots of fun. But I consider myself a fan and would like to get their 2nd & 3rd albums.

Hey Midnight, I'm 5 ft nothing too! I'm scared to go to concerts, because (at least Australians do) people tend to push me around or assume I'll move out of their way!

Supergrass are well-liked here, they come fairly regularly on tour to Australia.


----------



## pale blue (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Supergrass...Late In the Day is one of my favorite songs, ahh I just love that whole album In It For the Money...I wasn't too crazy about their last two albums, but I do still love them


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, these guys are still going? They were one of my childhood faves!! 
I remember them way back when they did that single where they all rode round on the bed throught the streets. <3

Do they still have the same sound?


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Mar 11, 2010)

I love Supergrass! They're music is so much fun, I'd love to see them live. I have really bad road rage and they're the one band I can listen to while I'm driving and not get mad. 

I cannot wait for their new album.


----------

